# German Open 2008



## KJiptner (Apr 20, 2008)

Prepare for an awesome new WR guys


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 20, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Prepare for an awesome new WR guys



Arrg! I can't wait!!


----------



## Henrik (Apr 20, 2008)

Im guessing some multiBLD or big BLD possible 5x5BLD  and multi more than 15 cubes I hope hehe.
Or maybe Erik finaly got his sub-1 megaminx or he got a 2x2 avg record. 
come on tell us!!


----------



## Gunnar (Apr 20, 2008)

Henrik said:


> Im guessing some multiBLD or big BLD possible 5x5BLD  and multi more than 15 cubes I hope hehe.
> Or maybe Erik finaly got his sub-1 megaminx or he got a 2x2 avg record.
> come on tell us!!



I just heard that it was 24 cubes in multiBLD by Tim Habermaas. I hope it's correct.


----------



## Rama (Apr 20, 2008)

Ton and Lars are at my place now, ah man I feel like a ''little girl'' to not to tell what it is.


----------



## Jacco (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! it's online, congratz Tim!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 20, 2008)

Erik won friggin 7 EVENTS?!?! 

and OMG AMAZING TIM! when Dennis told me 24 i was really happy and amazed! you are so awesome!!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 20, 2008)

JEEZ! that even beats the UNOFFICIAL world record, thats just amazing!


----------



## RobinBloehm (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, wow, Ron said something like "today someone of us was crazy enough to solve 24 cubes blindfolded", during the winner's ceremony


----------



## alexc (Apr 20, 2008)

How am I going to beat that!!! I feel like giving up on multi bld.  Nice job, Tim, you are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (There better be a video!)


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you know:

- I attempted 5 Cubes first but gave up after 10 min because I simply could not focus? 
- I almost got a heart-attack from watching Tim pull this off? ... It was sooo nerve wrecking
- My 1:35 to win BLD was the "safety-solve" Ron suggested? 50 sec memo.
- Erik was totally drunk yesterday? and therefore...
- ...he was very apathic today... mumbled something about never drinking again and stuff.. ?
- I owned everyone besides Erik in the first 3x3 round? 
- There is a new generation of talented german cubers coming up?
- Erik can solve a Cube with wrong color sheme, unusual colors and no preinspection in 16 seconds?
- I broke home PBs at competition again? (5x5 and sq1)

- Dennis' "2 sub-20 in a row"-video is the greatest speedcubing video ever?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 20, 2008)

CRAZY NEW WR!! :O 

Congrats Tim!


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh wow, Tim you are crazy!!!! Only just over 2 hours, that is insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2008)

Tim, you are my hero!


----------



## Pedro (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy cow!

Tim, you told me you were going to try 20...

maybe the multi bld just killed his 4x4 and 5x5 attemps :/

but, anyway...crazy stuff!!


----------



## RobinBloehm (Apr 21, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Did you know:
> 
> - I attempted 5 Cubes first but gave up after 10 min because I simply could not focus?
> - I almost got a heart-attack from watching Tim pull this off? ... It was sooo nerve wrecking
> ...



Well you forgot:

Did you know that Eriks 47.84 National Record for the 4x4 was actually a 45.84 +2? He thought the solve was very slow, he had not looked at the time, so he carelessly dropped the cube in frustration and missed Mátyás' world record because of that?


----------



## Erik (Apr 21, 2008)

Did you know?
- I was indeed too drunk to do anything the next day and puked some times 
- I'm very ashamed of this? :S
- This doesnt help your times at all besides 2x2? 
- This is because I'm too lame to lockup?
- Tim is officially crazy now?
- We kinda forgot Ron's B-day a bit....  sorry Ron!!!!!!!!!!
- Ron is crazy too? 
- He got a 3.83 on pyraminx??
- I was very ****ed at the 45.. I was like: nooo not PLL par... so after that I did the 3 cycle and thought it was a horrible time and threw the cube away resulting in missing the WR?
- I also missed the 5x5 avg WR because I messed up the last solve?
- I'm also ****ed because of that?
- We forgot to play revolution at all? 
- Lars' hair is prettier than ever?
- I love Kai? 
- I love Dennis too?
- I secretly love all cubers? 
- I'm at school now?


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 21, 2008)

Erik said:


> - We kinda forgot Ron's B-day a bit....  sorry Ron!!!!!!!!!!



Oooooops. Me too


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 21, 2008)

Pedro said:


> maybe the multi bld just killed his 4x4 and 5x5 attemps :/



Yes, all his journeys were filled with images and he memorized those very carefully. So it was kind of hard to "overwrite" the information for the bigger cubes. Plus he popped my ES 4x4 on his first attempt. (It had never popped before.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > maybe the multi bld just killed his 4x4 and 5x5 attemps :/
> ...


Muahahahahahahahah! 

(Hey, we didn't have time for me to do 4BLD, nor do I have a good 4x4x4!)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

WAIT WHAT?! Erik you had a chance at 4x4 WR but just threw the cube resulting in a penalty costing you the WR? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## tim (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

Kai is right, i was too lazy to create more journeys, so i had to reuse them, which worked quite well on my first 4x4 bld attempt (3:30 memo) until the cube popped. After that i couldn't really focus, made many mistakes and got some horrible memo times (>9 minutes 2nd 4x4 attempt, >12 minutes 5x5 bld).
(some statistics: i had to memorize about 580 images on Sunday morning, but i just got the first 450 right)
The multi bld attempt itself wasn't as exciting for me as it might sound, since during my last cube i already knew, that i got all other cubes right (stupid audience ).

btw. i tried to solve a 6x6 blindfolded on Friday evening (big thanks to Ron!). I memorized in about 30 minutes, but screwed up one of my first commutators for the centers. But i continued the solve until i finished all centers (after about 1h) and after the first two or three edges i popped and couldn't fix it . About 60-70% of the centers were solved on each face. What a horrible attempt... I better would've choosen the 7x7, that cube was so much better.

Lucas: FU!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

okay Tim You've inspired me to do BIG Multi BLD now and Big Cube BLD


----------



## Rama (Apr 21, 2008)

tim said:


> Lucas: FU!



That's not the Tim I'm used to. :| 
Congratulations Tim.


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2008)

Amazing performance by Tim.
I just want to say that although Dennis was beaten yesterday, he (too) still has my full respect. Tim and Dennis are both amazing cubers.
This time Tim was the winner, I am sure Dennis will be back.

Ron


----------



## KConny (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome prefomance byt Tim, but I'm quite sure he doesn't have a video of two sub 20's in a row.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 21, 2008)

HEY!

Congrats Tim!!!

Did you know:

-that i lost ALL my cubes in a bag on saturday evening
-that i didnt feel good about that (of course) and didnt want to do multi at all
-that i decided to do 20 cubes cause Tim was like: oh, you have to!
-that this was my worst result in multi EVER!
-that i finally got all my cubes back and this is more important than the FU****G result of my multi
-that erik isnt homosexuell 
-that i will get my WR back  (sorry Tim)
-that i finally can practise Speed (especially Megaminx)
-that i will also practise multi, but not yet
-that Erik, Arnuad and Lars slept at my place
-that Alonski (Nils) and me were sitting in the car as if an earthquake would start, when Erik puked
-that Alonski (Nils) studied all of us and can beat us all (in every event...and that one-handed) also he can beat us in teamsolve...ALLONE!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 21, 2008)

AAAAAAND

-i flipped 2 edges in 1.34 seconds  (Eriks Cube)

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 21, 2008)

phew, great that you got your cubes back dennis, you were realy upset about it (ofc I understand that)
Big gratz to tim again, but by the way you memorized 5x5 exactly 11 mins, I looked at the stopwatch, because you pulled down blindfold and seemed to fall asleep, nothing happened for like 20 seconds.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Apr 21, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > - We kinda forgot Ron's B-day a bit....  sorry Ron!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Oh, it was Ron's birthday yesterday. Sorry Ron, I didn't now.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Apr 21, 2008)

alexc said:


> How am I going to beat that!!! I feel like giving up on multi bld.  Nice job, Tim, you are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (There better be a video!)



Here's the first video. I've filmed a few seconds of Tim's world record:

www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/videos/multiBLD24_part1.mpg memorizing

www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/videos/multiBLD24_part2.mpg still memorizing...

www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/videos/multiBLD24_part3.mpg solving. Tim was holding the cube far under the table. In this position he had absolute no chance to cheat, even if he wouldn't wear a blindfold.

www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/videos/multiBLD24_part4.mpg solving the last cube

www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/videos/multiBLD24_part5.mpg


----------



## tim (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Markus for the videos .



Markus Pirzer said:


> www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/videos/multiBLD24_part3.mpg solving. Tim was holding the cube far under the table. In this position he had absolute no chance to cheat, even if he wouldn't wear a blindfold.



This way of solving wasn't 100% cheat safe. I could've looked at the cube while putting it down/up.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Why didn't someone hold the paper?


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Why didn't someone hold the paper?



Do you want to hold a paper for 40 minutes?



Ron said:


> Amazing performance by Tim.
> I just want to say that although Dennis was beaten yesterday, he (too) still has my full respect. Tim and Dennis are both amazing cubers.
> This time Tim was the winner, I am sure Dennis will be back.
> 
> Ron



Thanks, Ron. I'm sure too, that Dennis will get the world record back very soon. He just had a very bad day yesterday. (I'll probably sell him my 10 cubes, so he can practice very hard )


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 22, 2008)

tim said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't someone hold the paper?
> ...




Very good point.

I bet you and Dennis will just keeping trading records back and forth.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 22, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Why didn't someone hold the paper?



why hold the paper under the table?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 22, 2008)

1.Congrats, Tim! You are super crazy! 24 successful BLD in a row with one memo!!!!
2.Ron is crazy too! 3 second pyraminx, how?
3.I should start practicing BLD and pyraminx again.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Tim for this amazing new multi-BLD record! I also have much respect for Dennis, you guys are both incredible at this event! I too think that we might see you guys trading records for a while ;-)

Congratulations again, that was incredible!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations to Tim for this amazing new multi-BLD record! I also have much respect for Dennis, you guys are both incredible at this event! I too think that we might see you guys trading records for a while ;-)
> 
> Congratulations again, that was incredible!
> 
> Chris



I agree it was incredible!

If they're going to trade records, it's a little scary how things might go from here. Will we see a 50 cube attempt before the end of the year?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2008)

i don't know if the number is going to increase a huge amount. I think they should start going for time... The number is incredible, but I would think seeing it done quickly would be great too.


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to Tim for this amazing new multi-BLD record! I also have much respect for Dennis, you guys are both incredible at this event! I too think that we might see you guys trading records for a while ;-)
> ...



Thanks Chris.

I'm not sure if i'll practice again. I definitely take a short break first.

Dennis and i already talked about the limits of multi bld. 50 cubes isn't a problem at all, but 100 could be. But it depends on the time limit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> i don't know if the number is going to increase a huge amount. I think they should start going for time... The number is incredible, but I would think seeing it done quickly would be great too.



The fact is that currently, the event is based on the number of cubes, so why not 50? Tim says 50 cubes isn't a problem at all, and I honestly don't see any reason why it would be that insanely more difficult than 24, when you're already accurate enough to do 24 in competition. I think like Tim says, only a time limit would limit this (or perhaps the need for a bathroom break? ).


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey!
Well i practise speed at the moment...
4x4 i practised 1 hour and got better in avg about 25 seconds...so i will practise!!! And i will practise Megaminx cause sub 2 average would be great in next competition, already got 2:05 min today, cause i didnt know the OLL...have to learn some algs for that first...
then i will practise multi-speed up to 5 cubes and use that for multi...
but practise for multi will be later, not yet...i am not sure, how many cubes will be next, cause i have to see, how the training is going on, but 30 would be really nice...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## KConny (Apr 22, 2008)

I got to take a bathroom break during memo at Danish Open, the judge followed me all the way to the toilet.


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2008)

KConny said:


> I got to take a bathroom break during memo at Danish Open, the judge followed me all the way to the toilet.



Hehe, i went to the bathroom twice during my attempt and almost no one cared about it. Just Tobias asked me if it's allowed to go to the toilet .


----------



## RobinBloehm (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think Dennis took a toilet break, too, but as long as you don't take the cubes with you, what could you do?


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 22, 2008)

You could cut the memo into your arm and "read" it later with your fingers btw: would that be illegal? ^^

But it realy changes nothing, because you can not see during solving, the only advantage you could take from it would be that you can write the memo down and look over it to see some possiblities of better memorization.

Edit:


> B3b) The competitor must not make notes. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.



But could you bring like 30 or 40 objects with you and place them on the table to memorize the cube and then touch over them during the solve or is that "taking notes" too?

But I go offtopic, so, again, great job tim, I am looking foward to see what you or dennis are doing next, more cubes, faster solve, maybe a great blind solve on a big cube.


----------



## tim (Apr 22, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> > B3b) The competitor must not make notes. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.
> 
> 
> 
> But could you bring like 30 or 40 objects with you and place them on the table to memorize the cube and then touch over them during the solve or is that "taking notes" too?



Haha, great idea . But i would say, that's taking notes, too ^^.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 23, 2008)

tim said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > > B3b) The competitor must not make notes. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.
> ...


Uh, this could actually be serious: Configuration of the cubes on a table.
It is imperative that no one move the cubes the solver places down after memo (so that (s)he can pick them up correctly), if we do not want any judge interaction (and I don't think we'll ever let the judge hand the competitor the cubes during the attempt, as that gives the judge a huge responsibility to keep the cubes in order and not to make a mistake).

However, that means you could encode a bit of info per cube just by relative position. Perhaps you place them in a row, and each cube is a little ahead of the previous if the cube has parity, and a little behind if it doesn't -this would give a gentle reminder during the attempt. Also, if some cubes are distinguishable by sticker/tile feel, you could theoretically rearrange them for a bit more data (just tap over a few, and maybe pick them up, as if you were trying to make sure you still remembered your memo).
It's also possible to stack them n specific ways. (Start with a cube, go up, right, or down, etc.)

Also, regulating how one may place down cubes could be difficult if people like thinking of counterarguments (which, of course, we always do.  ). If at all, I don't think we could agree on anything fancier than, say, requiring adjacent rows of x cubes.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Cerberus said:
> ...



I believe Dennis does this (or used to), placing the cubes in different distances from him...

there's a video when he's memorising and he has a cube over some others 

not "illegal" to me, you can arrange the cubes in whatever way you like...


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 23, 2008)

Lucas:
Perhaps you place them in a row, and each cube is a little ahead of the previous if the cube has parity, and a little behind if it doesn't -this would give a gentle reminder during the attempt.

Well, i always did that...now, i dont, cause i use a new memo-system, that automatically includes the parity, but i really used to do that...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2008)

I had noticed that Rowe did that (the parity arrangement thing) on one of his big multi attempts on video. I actually did that for a few weeks when I was around 5 or 6 cubes. But since then I've stopped, because it takes too much effort to do that and it's not really that much help anyway. I'd rather count on my main memory just being enough by itself.

For proper multiBLD, I think we need to start having 2 tables - one high and the other low. The low table sits directly underneath the high table. The competitor must place all the cubes on the low table (in whatever arrangement the competitor wants) before donning the blindfold. Then, all the cubes must be solved above the low table and under the high table. That way, there are no opportunities to glimpse the cube before or after solving it.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 23, 2008)

Well...
on the German Open, i solved the first cube under the table but then i stopped doing this, cause it was really uncomfortable...


----------



## tim (Apr 23, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Well...
> on the German Open, i solved the first cube under the table but then i stopped doing this, cause it was really uncomfortable...



Oh yeah, it was very uncomfortable. After about 10 cubes i felt some pain in my back, but not strong enough to prevent me from solving .


----------

